# CLONES NEED HELP



## Wiggy21 (Nov 11, 2020)

Hi,
I got 5 gelato 41 clones to take care of. They were all healthy when they came to me. Roots were decent. I put them in solo cups with 70/3 coco perlite. I slapped a bit of aloe Vera on the roots to promote root growth. I water a little and spray. I bottom water but I might add a little on top to soak downwards. 






One started to sag. The rest looked fine. I thought I might have over watered it so I left them to dry out yesterday. Still didn't perk up. It had a floppy top the first day but straightened out the next day. Then the saggy leaves occurred after.
I've given 1 watering with canna start at half strength but otherwise I watered with tap water at pH6.2-6.5 at this stage. Looking at them now the others look slightly beginning to droop but I hope they don't.
What can I do to save her and help the sisters? Anyone shed some light. It will be most appreciated. Its my second grow and my first attempt at clones.







P.S. First crop ready for harvest tomorrow morning. Runtz- started outdoors had to finish in a tent. So exited. 18yrs old and first time  growing ganja and it deffo won't be the last.


----------



## zem (Nov 11, 2020)

half strength might be too much for them now and it is a possibility that it was overwatered in 70/30 coco perlite ratio. Also did you wash and clean the medium before transplant?  congrats on your first harvest


----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 11, 2020)

That runts is looking great, nice work. 

Do the solo cups have drainage holes? My initial feeling is that it has too much water.

What is the temp in the tent? Colder temps can effect water uptake and cause drooping leaves.

How much roots did it have? If they were pretty small, it has a lot of green to support above ground right now. Hopefully the root size catches up to the topside.

How many days have you had them? Was it droopy when you got it?


----------



## Wiggy21 (Nov 12, 2020)

Chad.Westport said:


> That runts is looking great, nice work.
> 
> Do the solo cups have drainage holes? My initial feeling is that it has too much water.
> 
> ...


They were all perky when I got them. The cups got drainage. Temp ranges between 18-25°C. 
I spray to keep humidity round 70%rh. 
I've had the babies for a few days still. Less than a week. Its only had nutrients once or twice.


----------



## Wiggy21 (Nov 12, 2020)

There was a few roots down under. I think its just them getting used to their new home but it only happened to the one


----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 12, 2020)

I'd hold of on nutrients for now, but you very well could be right, it may just be adjusting. I asked how long you had them because sometimes when a person who clones them takes them out of the humidity dome, it can take a few days for the plant to start relying on the new root system as opposed to foliar feeding with the moist air. Just be mindful not to over water and let's hope it perks back up for you


----------



## Wiggy21 (Nov 12, 2020)

I slapped in a couple extra holes for safety. I only added a little bit of nutes cuz they looked like they might have a nitrogen deficiency. Other than the itd be pH water. 
The light is about 16inches away on 400watts. Its a hps bulb i think. The guy I borrowed it from dont know either. 





P.S. 
The runtz came down. Had to use a saw for the stalk.












Not the best pics but u get the jist.


----------



## Wiggy21 (Nov 12, 2020)

zem said:


> half strength might be too much for them now and it is a possibility that it was overwatered in 70/30 coco perlite ratio. Also did you wash and clean the medium before transplant?  congrats on your first harvest


Ngl I didnt wash the coco still. But thats the same thing the runtz was grown in. Same bag


----------



## Chriswhit123 (Nov 12, 2020)

coco is harder to grow in. many of my aeroponic clones take 5-7 days to get perky. I give a light dose of kelp on day 4. voodoo juice by advanced nutrients helps rooting so if I have it I'll do a 1/4 dose with the kelp. top water because thats where your roots are. its easy to over water if your filling the overflow tray underneath. I dont let any of my runoff stay in the bottom with clones. many that sell clones get them barely rooted. i noticed you put allow on roots. did you pull them out of another media or get rooted but unplanted cuts? if theres just 2-3 roots that are short it will take a bit to perk up.


----------



## Chriswhit123 (Nov 12, 2020)

ive also found to many leaves makes barely rooted clones take a lot longer to perk up. if i get one that wont perk up i cut off a leaf or 2. before you go doing that id try top watering instead. dont flood the soil just damp is fine


----------



## Wiggy21 (Nov 12, 2020)

Chriswhit123 said:


> coco is harder to grow in. many of my aeroponic clones take 5-7 days to get perky. I give a light dose of kelp on day 4. voodoo juice by advanced nutrients helps rooting so if I have it I'll do a 1/4 dose with the kelp. top water because thats where your roots are. its easy to over water if your filling the overflow tray underneath. I dont let any of my runoff stay in the bottom with clones. many that sell clones get them barely rooted. i noticed you put allow on roots. did you pull them out of another media or get rooted but unplanted cuts? if theres just 2-3 roots that are short it will take a bit to perk up.


Apparently coco is meant to be more forgiving than soil and that. I bottom water but put a lil bit on top so it slightly drips out the holes.  They on sit in their runoff. I used canna start which worked well on my first grow. But that was from seed and it was planted straight into its final pot. 
The clones had a few roots showing. I dont know what they were in- probably just soil. But they were ready to be transplanted


----------



## Chriswhit123 (Nov 12, 2020)

sitting in the runoff may be an issue. the ph of coco is different than soil which may slow rooting in the beginning. did you rinse the old grow medium off and put in coco? i never mess with the soil around new rooted clones because i worry about shocking them or killing them.


----------



## Wiggy21 (Nov 12, 2020)

Chriswhit123 said:


> sitting in the runoff may be an issue. the ph of coco is different than soil which may slow rooting in the beginning. did you rinse the old grow medium off and put in coco? i never mess with the soil around new rooted clones because i worry about shocking them or killing them.


They don't sit in runoff. Mis wrote that bit. 
I didnt rinse the coco. It worked fine for the runtz


----------



## pute (Nov 12, 2020)

Looks like a case of over watering to me.  I think new growers have a tendency to over manage their plants.  This is really just a weed.  Make sure the drainage is good and wait to water/nute until the pot/cup is almost dry.  I never water plants from the bottom.  I drench them from the top.  Young plants get 1/3 strength nutes with Epsom salt, cal/mag and molasses wit ph at 6.0 to 6.5.


----------



## Wiggy21 (Nov 12, 2020)

putembk said:


> Looks like a case of over watering to me.  I think new growers have a tendency to over manage their plants.  This is really just a weed.  Make sure the drainage is good and wait to water/nute until the pot/cup is almost dry.  I never water plants from the bottom.  I drench them from the top.  Young plants get 1/3 strength nutes with Epsom salt, cal/mag and molasses wit ph at 6.0 to 6.5.


Nah. Deffo not overwatering. Cuz the rest r fine. And they all get the same amount. One of them did drop so I think the droopy leaf one is the one that dropped.


----------



## pute (Nov 12, 2020)

The only time I have ever had anything like that happen to me is.....a friend gifted me a small plant (like yours).  He drove about 250 miles with the plant in a pot in the trunk.  He spent the first nigh at another friends house so it had been in the trunk of his car sitting it wet soil and no sun light.  When I finally did get it and put it under a light it did the same thing.   Looks just like yours.  Nothing I tried worked.  Plant slowly died......so, you are doing something wrong!!!  Remember, marijuana grows wild with only what nature supplies.....Wish I could be of more help.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 12, 2020)

Coco should never be allowed to dry out all the way, it is hydro. 
Water passes through the coco so fast it should be remaining moist and not over watered , unless it is not coco / Plite and has soil mixed it.
Have well drainage holes in solo cups


----------



## Wiggy21 (Nov 12, 2020)

putembk said:


> The only time I have ever had anything like that happen to me is.....a friend gifted me a small plant (like yours).  He drove about 250 miles with the plant in a pot in the trunk.  He spent the first nigh at another friends house so it had been in the trunk of his car sitting it wet soil and no sun light.  When I finally did get it and put it under a light it did the same thing.   Looks just like yours.  Nothing I tried worked.  Plant slowly died......so, you are doing something wrong!!!  Remember, marijuana grows wild with only what nature supplies.....Wish I could be of more help.


The clones came straight from the guy. Only a couple miles away from me. 
I try not to tend to them too much. I let them do their thing but if something is so clearly wrong I will try and mend it. Like now.


----------



## Wiggy21 (Nov 12, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Coco should never be allowed to dry out all the way, it is hydro.
> Water passes through the coco so fast it should be remaining moist and not over watered , unless it is not coco / Plite and has soil mixed it.
> Have well drainage holes in solo cups


Yeah. I keep it moist and damp ish to the touch. A couple mists a day.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 12, 2020)

Look at it this way,  4 out of 5 ain't bad, 
try saving the droopy one but don't sweat it if she dies      Shlt happens. 
4 healthy ones are very good when it comes to making clones 1st time


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 12, 2020)

Maybe take a baggie and create a bio dome to help hold in the humidity on the one not doing so well
or a cut off pep bottle


----------



## Wiggy21 (Nov 12, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Look at it this way,  4 out of 5 ain't bad,
> try saving the droopy one but don't sweat it if she dies      Shlt happens.
> 4 healthy ones are very good when it comes to making clones 1st time


Shes a baby. And I ely think she will be a sweet one when mature. Probably the best one. U don't give up when they start dying. U care for them more so they have energy to live from. 
I rah talk to the plants and that. Its a partnership. U take care of the plants. The plants will take care of u.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 12, 2020)

OK Sing to it Dam It!!!   LOL
I use to show my plants old war movies all night long during lights on


----------



## pute (Nov 12, 2020)

Well then ....your plants should be just fine.


----------



## pute (Nov 12, 2020)

Roster, I was referring to the plant in the solo cup that looked soaking wet.


----------



## Wiggy21 (Nov 13, 2020)

The leaves on the droopy one r alot darker than the rest


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 13, 2020)

It should be fine, love her and squeeze her but no over watering
Looks better already


----------



## Wiggy21 (Nov 13, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> It should be fine, love her and squeeze her but no over watering
> Looks better already


Safe g
Appreciate all the help
Shes just kinda stagnant. Not growing but not dying. I guess only time will tell


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 13, 2020)

Wiggy21 said:


> Safe g
> Appreciate all the help
> Shes just kinda stagnant. Not growing but not dying. I guess only time will tell


Sometimes the roots get dried out in coco and they need to regrow, good luck
I bet she comes back ok


----------



## Wiggy21 (Nov 13, 2020)

Th


RosterTheCog said:


> Sometimes the roots get dried out in coco and they need to regrow, good luck
> I bet she comes back ok


Thats what I dont understand. Ppl r saying its from overwatering but if that's the case then the roots can't be dry. 
If the roots were dry they wouldn't droop like that. The main stem would too


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 13, 2020)

Wiggy21 said:


> Th
> 
> Thats what I dont understand. Ppl r saying its from overwatering but if that's the case then the roots can't be dry.
> If the roots were dry they wouldn't droop like that. The main stem would too


Not sure I have rooted clones in tap water, some root better than others , some strains are not able to be cloned.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 13, 2020)

Wiggy21 said:


> Th
> 
> Thats what I dont understand. Ppl r saying its from overwatering but if that's the case then the roots can't be dry.
> If the roots were dry they wouldn't droop like that. The main stem would too


Coco has a tedency to dry out very rapidly , once roots have dried extra water just will rot the stem without good roots. The stem will need to develope new roots if it does.


----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 13, 2020)

^^^^Truth


----------



## Wiggy21 (Nov 14, 2020)

I was checking if the roots had began to grow out and the stem was moving wayyy to easily. I slid it out and there were no roots at all. I took a layer of the stem off and dipped it in clonex gel and put it back in. 
Do u think that would save her?

The rest r lookin real nice. They don't move when I pull them.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 14, 2020)

Wiggy21 said:


> I was checking if the roots had began to grow out and the stem was moving wayyy to easily. I slid it out and there were no roots at all. I took a layer of the stem off and dipped it in clonex gel and put it back in.
> Do u think that would save her?
> 
> The rest r lookin real nice. They don't move when I pull them.


You may want to pull it back out and cut bottom of the clones stem off approx 1-2 inches depending on how much decay was present on old root stem.
Then peel and dip start fresh and clean.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 14, 2020)

Wiggy21 said:


> I was checking if the roots had began to grow out and the stem was moving wayyy to easily. I slid it out and there were no roots at all. I took a layer of the stem off and dipped it in clonex gel and put it back in.
> Do u think that would save her?
> 
> The rest r lookin real nice. They don't move when I pull them.


Yes leave the others alone.........................they look fine


----------



## Wiggy21 (Nov 14, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> You may want to pull it back out and cut bottom of the clones stem off approx 1-2 inches depending on how much decay was present on old root stem.
> Then peel and dip start fresh and clean.


Yeah I cut the tip off. Just wait and see now


----------



## Wiggy21 (Nov 14, 2020)

It had roots when I got her. But they fell off. Clean. Idk how or y. Anyone know?


----------



## Juwleez (Nov 17, 2020)

Wiggy21 said:


> The leaves on the droopy one r alot darker than the rest
> View attachment 266205


It might need more room.. I’m a noob, but I had this happen to me recently, I transferred her to a bigger home/pot did a lot better!


----------

